# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  has anyone bought southerns from lllreptile

## gut

Gathering research mostly. I would love to have southern toads but my previous and first dealings with lllreptile ended in heartbreak, and now I'm wary, but they get such positive reviews here and elsewhere that I can't decide if I should give them another chance or not.

----------

